# Betterbee Under New Ownership



## xax68 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Betterbee*

Shipping is God Awful expensive! I will boycott till free shipping.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Betterbee*



berkshire bee said:


> I wish the Best of luck to Mrs Stevens and to the new guys.


One of the new guys is an old friend, and recently retired veterinarian. He's a great beekeeper, winters nucleus colonies, and is a member of the Vermont Queen Rearing Project. Betterbee is going to promote locally raised stock, and will be running classes on producing local bees and queens. They've inquired about buying overwintered nucleus colonies and queens from my apiary. I look forward to working with Jack and the rest. The Northeast needs a company like Betterbee, and I hope they can salvage their business after years of neglect and poor customer relations.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Betterbee*

I look forward to this Thread turning towards the positive. May it bee so.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Betterbee*



Michael Palmer said:


> One of the new guys is an old friend, and recently retired veterinarian. He's a great beekeeper, winters nucleus colonies, and is a member of the Vermont Queen Rearing Project. Betterbee is going to promote locally raised stock, and will be running classes on producing local bees and queens. They've inquired about buying overwintered nucleus colonies and queens from my apiary. I look forward to working with Jack and the rest. The Northeast needs a company like Betterbee, and I hope they can salvage their business after years of neglect and poor customer relations.




http://www.betterbee.com/About-Us


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## xax68 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Betterbee*



sqkcrk said:


> I look forward to this Thread turning towards the positive. May it bee so.


Do they ever offer free shipping during any part of the year? Or should I scratch them off my list? I waiting to try to give them a chance, but my patience is waning quickly. :s


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Betterbee*

I don't know, but, isn't Clarkson,KY w/in easy driving distance to where u live?


----------



## xax68 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Betterbee*



sqkcrk said:


> I don't know, but, isn't Clarkson,KY w/in easy driving distance to where u live?


over 3 hours one way


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Betterbee*

I guess free shipping would be an advantage then.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Betterbee*

A little shipping mix up recently when ordering 2 NWC queens for delivery in Spring 2013. Brought it to their attention (customer service) the next day and received a phone message from Joe Cali that evening. I called back the next morning and spoke with Jack Rath who was intent on making this right and keeping me a satisfied customer. He and I had a good conversation, solved the issue at hand and I came away thinking that these new guys are serious about customer service. My order total was $51.00
Might be time to give'em another chance.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Betterbee*

Jack Rath is a stand up individual and a great queen breeder. He teaches some classes for our local bee club. Betterbee can only get better with the new team they have assembled.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Betterbee*

I did not expect all that effort on their part for a $50 order. Shows a commitment to the customer, and the business.
I wish them good luck.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Betterbee*

I know Betterbee has taken a lot of heat here, but I'll give credit when it's due. I couldn't pass up the free shipping on bulk bottle orders, and placed an order at noon on Tuesday, Jan 8th. They were on my porch by Thursday afternoon!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Betterbee*



xax68 said:


> over 3 hours one way


Frankfort is only may be an hr an 20 for you


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Betterbee*

Betterbee, under new ownership has gotten things back together. I've had nothing but good experiences with them. Good job guys. I also noticed that they are once again offering package bees. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gregory Stoddard (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

I have been a customer of Betterbee since 1979. I live nearby, and the savings on shipping costs on heavy bee supplies was great. Gradually, they dropped products I like, their quality suffered, and their backorders, forced me to go elsewhere. The owners of the new Betterbee have worked to change all that. Betterbee continues to improve. They listen and they care. Everyone has a Betterbee story, but the story has changed. I would encourage anyone to give them a try and see for yourself.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Back in the day Betterbee was the only player in the Northeast and there shift away from customer service reflected that. Now there are many other options in bee equipment including Branch offices of Brushy Mt, Kelley and Independent operations like Harvey Honey and VT Bee Supply. It will be pretty tough to rebuild the customer relations that former management burned. If I had purchased Betterbee I personally would have reformed under a new name. The reincarnation of Betterbee will be a tough sell for many former customers.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

bluegrass, Beware of Betterbee? Why?
do you have any personal experiences with Betterbee? either with the old ownership or the new ownership? please explain.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

I have a lot of former experience with Betterbee. I am not saying avoid them. Just that re-branding a brand that has been known for back orders and poor customer service for a decade is a hard sell when former business practices opened up the Northeast for plenty of competition. 

It was merely a response to a post that obviously was posted by somebody who has a vested interest in Betterbees success.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Bluegrass, I have to disagree. I have no vested interest in Betterbee, but I am interested in seeing them succeed. With today's internet word, bad AND good travels much faster than in days past. I believe news about the new owners and their desire to provide good service and products will spread pretty quickly. I would encourage anyone who has recently had a good experience with the new Betterbee to post it here.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

I placed two orders with the new owners of Betterbee at the ABF conference this year in Hershey. All of the products I ordered came in good shape and on time. I have ordered from them since, and the same is true. I will order from them again any time they have what I need at a good price.


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Bluegrass you need to give the new owners a fair shake and let them make it on their own merit they are not the former owner.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

I ordered over 500 bulk plastic bottles about 3weeks ago and was very happy with the service. Fast and FREE shipping.


----------



## The Honey Girl's Boy (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

As far as I can tell the new owners are nothing but awesome and are probably the salt of the earth. However, because of the _previous_ owners I moved on and have established excellent relationships with the companies I deal with now. I have nothing against the present owners. They are just new owners of a company that I don't buy from anymore.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

We had the new Betterbee folks at our Fall Mtng in Syracuse this past November. They are very nice guys who know the history. They deserve a chance to overcome that past. Under new management for sure. Give them a try and you won't be disappointed.

One thing I found encouraging is that they hired back some of the people who had been let go by the previous management. That shows me that they have an appreciation and concern for their employees.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*



The Honey Girl's Boy said:


> As far as I can tell the new owners are nothing but awesome and are probably the salt of the earth. However, because of the _previous_ owners I moved on and have established excellent relationships with the companies I deal with now. I have nothing against the present owners. They are just new owners of a company that I don't buy from anymore.


Well said.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

I have been nothing but impressed with the new ownership at betterbee. I am a regular customer in person and via the web. When I need something yesterday I can just call and verify inventory and pick it up. They are only a 2 hours drive from me. When I have sometime before I need things I give them a call and its shipped FedEx and I usually get it in 2-3 days.

I love Mann Lake but sometimes it takes them 10 days befoire I recieve my order. Also, Mann Lakes HUGE price increase on wax foundation really bothers me. Its seems like they keep going higher and high. I can get 25lb bulk foundation shipped to me cheaper than Mann Lakes cost with free shipping. 

I make most of my equipment but I buy frames and foundation and the odd "new' item or two.

I am finding myself ordering from Betterbee more and more. They are friendly and polite. They have patients to answer all the newbies questions and deal with a sideliner like me who just want products at a good price and someone to say thank you!


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

The new & improved Betterbee has been amazing. I ordered a Maxant extractor Sunday nite after having used my hand-crank plastic one all afternoon, so it was late Sunday nite. It is on my doorstep in less than 48 hours! All my recent orders have been filled correctly, packed well, and delivered in a timely manner. I met the new owners last fall and figured they seem like my kind of people...and they were. GREAT JOB, guys.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Had my first "issue" with the new betterbee. I ordered sever 100 packs of frames both mediums and deeps. Upon unpacking, I quickly realized I received only 1/2 of the end bars. I called them and the customer service people were very friendly and asked a few questions to understand what I received. The apologized for the error and shipped out the missing merchandise ASAP.

Exactly how it should be when errors occur!


----------



## The Evil Chip (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

Just tried them for the first time. Bought some nuc supers and inner covers. Nice folks, shipped the stuff fast and I had it in less than 4 days. They have some specialty items that I've not seen elsewhere. 

The change in ownership seems to have been a great improvement.


----------



## tonetone28 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

I've had nothing but GREAT experiences with every aspect of Betterbee. Maybe an administrator could remove all the old Betterbee Bashing posts, they seem so irrelevant to the current Betterbee team.


----------



## BackwoodsVT (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*

I felt I just had to post and tell how happy I have been with Betterbee. I got into Beekeeping with my dad last year, and have had nothing but great experiences there. We live pretty close we so just drive there to pick up things we need, but everyone has been really friendly.

One of the new owners actually came out to the showroom and went over a lot of the products with us in depth knowing that we were just getting into beekeeping. I liked that they never "pushed" us toward a certain way of beekeeping, rather they just gave us their experience on what has worked well for them. 

I will certainly be using them for all of my beekeeping needs. (Oh, and I don't know if I just noticed this because I'm a younger guy, but they also have some really pretty girls who work there!)


----------



## Matt NY (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Beware of Betterbee*



tonetone28 said:


> I've had nothing but GREAT experiences with every aspect of Betterbee. Maybe an administrator could remove all the old Betterbee Bashing posts, they seem so irrelevant to the current Betterbee team.


Sounds a bit Orwellian to me.


----------

